# سلسلة (المسيح هل هو ابن الله؟)



## ToMa (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلسلة (المسيح هل هو ابن الله؟)*

*(1) ماذا تظنون فى المسيح؟*​ 
*يظن البعض أن المسيح إنسان ألهه المسيحيون ورفعوه إلى مقام إله، ولكن العكس هو الصحيح. فإن كل مؤمن بالكتاب القدس يرى بوضوح قاطع أنه هو الله الذى تنازل ليصير إنساناً؟.*
*فى البداية دعنا نسأل السؤال التالى: إذا أراد الله أن يصبح إنساناً فهل يستطيع؟ الإجابة بكل يقين هى "نعم" فلا يجوز لنا قط أن أن نحد من قدرة الله. *
*دعنا نقترب بكل وقار وخشوع لنتكلم بالإيجاز عن هذه الحقيقة. وإننا من البداية نريد أن نقرر هذا: إن شخص المسيح يسمو فوق أفهام البشر. إذ قيل عنه فى القديم "يدعى اسمه عجيباً" (إشعياء 6:9) وقال عن نفسه فى العهد الجديد "ليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلا الآب" (متى 27:11) ويؤكد الروح القدس هذا الأمر فيقول "بالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1 تيموثاوس 16:3).*
*وقبل الإتيان بالأدلة الكتابية على أن المسيح هو ابن الله، فإننا نريد بادئ ذى بدء أن نشرح هذا الأمر الذى لا يفهمه الكثيرون أعنى به:*
*معنى بنوة المسيح*

*إن بنوة المسيح لله لا تعنى ما قد يتبادر إلى الأذهان لأول وهلة أنها بنوة بالتناسل أو التزاوج. فالمسيح منزه عن هذا الفكر الوثنى. كما أنها لا تعنى الأسبقية، بمعنى أن الآب أسبق من الإبن فليس من الأقانيم سابق ولاحق، وإلا انعدمت المساواة بين الأقانيم التى تفرضها وحدانية الجوهر.*

*فماذا تعنى هذه البنوة إذاً؟... هذا هو ما سنتحدث عنه فى المرة القادمة.*


----------



## ToMa (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*(2) فماذا تعنى هذه النبوة إذاً ؟*

*(2) فماذا تعنى هذه النبوة إذاً ؟*​ 

*إنها تعنى مدلولات روحية هامة جداً مثل:*​​​*أولاً : المحبة الفريدة: فنقرأ "الآب يحب الإبن" (يوحنا 35:3) وهذه المحبة هى أزلية كقول المسيح للآب قبل إنشاء العالم" (يوحنا 25:17). ولهذا قيل عنه أنه فى حضن الآب" (يوحنا 18:1). لا بالمفهوم الحرفى والحسى طبعاً، بل بالمفهوم الروحى. كما أنه لُقب بهذا اللقب الغالى "ابن محبته" (كولوسى 13:1).*​*ثانياً : المعادلة الكاملة: إن الملائكة والبشر جميعاً هم عبيد الله أما المسيح فلكونه "إبن الله الوحيد" (يوحنا 18:3) فإنه معادل لله. وهذا عين ما فهمه اليهود فى يومهم "فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يوحنا 18:5 مع 7:19). ولهذا قيل عنه أنه أيضاً "الذى إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله" (فيلبى 5:2). وقال المسيح بكل وضوح "أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا 30:10).*​*ثالثاً : المشابهة التامة : ونظراً لتلك المشابهة التى بين الآب والإبن فقد أمكن الابن أن يعلن لنا ذات الله لا بعض صفاته، كما قال لفيلبس "الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا 9:14). وقيل أيضاً "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذى فى حِضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يوحنا 18:1) وفى هذا ترد الآيات الآتية:*​*"إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل المسيح، الذى هو صورة الله" (2كورنثوس 4:4).*​*" إبن محبته.. الذى هو صورة الله غير المنظور" (كولوسى 14:1، 15) ولا يقال عن المسيح فقط إنه "صورة الله" بل يقال عنه أيضاً إنه "كلمة الله" (رؤيا 13:19) أى المعبر عن الله.*​​*وسوف نكمل حديثنا عن باقى النقاط فى هذا الصدد فى المرة القادمة...*​


----------



## MARSHIEL (9 نوفمبر 2005)

مشكور
باركك الرب
تحياتى


----------



## استفانوس (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*الرب يباركك
نريد المزيد
المزيد المزيد*


----------



## ToMa (10 نوفمبر 2005)

*اشكركم يا اخوتى *

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ToMa (10 نوفمبر 2005)

*(3) تابع معنى نبوة المسيح ؟*

*(3) تابع معنى نبوة المسيح ؟*​
*رابعاً : التمثيل الرسمى : ففى كل الزمان الذى قبل المسيح لم يكن ممكناً لواحد على الإطلاق أن يمثل الله تمثيلاً كاملاً كقول الرسول بولس "الله بعد ما كلم الآباء الأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة" ثم يستطرد على سبيل المفارقة مع كل ما كان قديماً ليقول "كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه... الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" عبرانيين (1:1-3).
فى مثل الكرامين الذى ذكره المسيح فى مرقس 12، قال إن صاحب الكرم (الله) بعد أن أرسل إلى الكرامين عبيداً فى أوقات متتالية، دون أن يحصل منهم على ثمر الكرم فإنه إذ كان له ابن واحد حبيب إليه أرسله أيضاً إليهم أخيراً باعتباره ممثله الشخصى، قائلاً إنهم يهابون إبنى (مرقس 6:12).
والآن بعد أن فهمنا معنى نبوة المسيح، هيا بنا لنتحدث عن أدلة لاهوته وهى حقيقة عظمى، لا تفيها أكبر المجلدات حقها، إذ أنها منسوجة فى سدى ولحمه كل ما عمل المسيح وكل ما قال وكل ما سُجل عنه. لكننا سنكتفى بذكر القليل وهو يقيناً يكفى لكل من له عين لتبصر وأذن لتسمع وقلب ليفهم.
وسنقسم حديثنا فى هذا الموضوع العظيم إلى أقسام خمسة:-
فالمسيح له: الأسماء الإلهية
والصفات الإلهية
والأعمال الإلهية
والأمجاد الإلهية
وقيل عنه فى العهد الجديد نفس ما قيل عن "يهوه" فى العهد القديم
*



*يتبع*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)

الله عليك يا توما بجد رائع مستنين البقا بلاش تعمل زى قصه الحب والدم بلاش


----------



## ToMa (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*اسف على تأخيرى فى الرد يا ميرنا *

*متقلقيش مفيش لا حب ولا دم هنا *

*هنا المسيح وبس *​


----------



## ToMa (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*(4) أولاً: المسيح له الأسماء الإلهية*

*(4) أولاً: المسيح له الأسماء الإلهية*​
*من بين ألأسماء الإلهية العديدة التي للمسيح، نختار ثلاثة أسماء:

1- الله
فلقد قيل عنه في العهد الجديد بصريح العبارة أنه "الله" نحو 11 مرة. " في البدء كان الكلمة، و الكلمة كان عند الله، و كان الكلمة الله... و الكلمة صار جسداً و حل بيننا" (يوحنا 1,14:1).
" و أما عن الإبن، كرسيك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور" (عبرانيين 8:1). و يرتبط بهذا الإسم العظيم أسماء أخري مثل:
"الله القدير" ضمن إسمه الخماسي المذكور في إشعياء 6:9 .
" الله العظيم " (تيطس 13:2 ).
"إلهاً مباركاً إلي ألأبد" ( أو الله المبارك إلي ألأبد)(روميه 5:9).
" عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا " (متي 23:1). 
"إلهي" (يوحنا 28:20).

2- "إبن الله"
قيل عنه ذلك نحو 50 مرة في الوحي.
و هناك نوعان من البنوة للمسيح و ذلك نظراً للطبيعتين اللتين للمسيح؛ الطبيعة الإلهية و الطبيعة الإنسانية، لكونه- له المجد- الله و الإنسان في آن واحد معاً.فالمسيح هو ابن الله منذ الأزل، كما أنه أيضاً ابن الله بولادته من المطوبة العذراء مريم، إذ لم يكن له أب بشري. 
و يرتبط بهذا الاسم العظيم اسمان آخران: 
"الابن الوحيد" باعتباره الابن الأزلي، موضوع محبة الآب، و الذي لا يشاركه آخر في هذه النسبة. و قد ورد هذا الاسم عنه خمس مرات (يوحنا 18،14:1، 18،16:3، 1يوحنا 9:4)
"البكر" و هو اللقب الذى أخذه الإبن المبارك بالتجسد. ولقد ذكر هذا التعبير عن المسيح أيضاً خمس مرات (رومية 29:8، كولوسى 15:1، 18 ، عبرانيين 6:1، رؤيا 5:1) والجدير بالذكر أن كلمة البكر لا تفيد الأسبقية زمناً، بل السمو مقاماً فلقد قيل عن داود "أجعله بكراً أعلى من ملوك الأرض" (مزمور 27:89). وطبعاً لم يكن داود أول الملوك من جهة الزمن.

3- "الرب"
وهو أكثر الأسماء شيوعاً بالنسبة للمسيح، فذكر عنه نحو 650 مرة فى العهد الجديد منها 170 مرة فى الأناجيل الأربعة.
ويرتبط بهذا الاسم الكريم أسماء أخرى مثل:
"رب المجد (1كورنثوس 8:2، يعقوب 1:2)
"رب الأرباب" (رؤيا 14:17، 16:19).
"رب الكل" (أعمال 36:10)
"رب السبت" (متى 8:12، مرقس 28:2، لوقا 5:6)
"ربى" (لوقا 43:1، يوحنا 28:20، فيلبى 8:3)*


----------



## ToMa (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*(5) ثانياً المسيح له الصفات الإلهية*

*(5) ثانياً المسيح له الصفات الإلهية*​
*1- كلى القدرة:-
هذا ما أثبتته حياته ومعجزاته العظيمة التى نرى فيها سلطانه:
• على المرض: فكان يشفى أعتى الأمراض بمجرد كلمة منه (يوحنا 8:5)، وكان يشفيها أيضاً من على بعد (يوحنا 50:4).
• على الطبيعة: فبكلمة واحدة أسكت عاصفة البحر وفى لحظة صار "هدوء عظيم" (مرقس 39:4-41، 48:6-51).
• على الخلائق غير العاقلة: ثلاث معجزات أثبتت سلطانه حتى على سمك البحر السالك فى سبل المياه (مزمور 8:8 أنظر أيضاً متى 27:17، لوقا 4:5 ، يوحنا 6:21).
• على تسديد الأعواز: معجزة تكثير الخبز والسمك (متى 16:14-21، 32:15-38)، وتحويل الماء إلى خمر (يوحنا 3:2-11).
• على الأرواح الشريرة: (7 معجزات وردت بالتفصيل فى الأناجيل بالإضافة إلى الكثير من الحوادث التى أشير إليها دون تفصيل).
• على البشر: (متى 9:9، 2:21، 3)
• على الموت: فالموت الذى قهر جميع البشر قهره المسيح، ولقد كانت معجزة إقامته للعازر هى أول حادثة فيها يُقام شخص بعد أن دفن فى القبر وأنتن. لكن الأعجب من هذه المعجزة أنه أقام نفسه من الأموات الأدلة على أنه الله.
2- كلى العلم:
1- فكان يعرف أسماء الأشخاص دون أن يخبره بها أحد (مثل بطرس وزكا... انظر يوحنا 42:1، لوقا 5:19).
2- وكان يراهم فى أماكنهم وهم بعيدون عنه بالجسد (مثل نثنائيل: انظر يوحنا 48:1).
3- وكان يعرف ماضى حياتهم (مثل حادثة المرأة السامرية: انظر يوحنا 18:4).
4- وتاريخ مرضهم، الذى هو أقدم من عمره بحسب الجسد (يوحنا 6:5). 

5- وكان يعرف ما فى القلوب والأفكار (لوقا 46:9، 47) قارن 1 ملوك 39:8.
6- وكان يعرف زيف المرائين (يوحنا 70:6، 71، 10:13، 21-25).
7- وكان يعلم المستقبل، وما سوف يحدث قبل حدوثه (متى 2:21-4، 3:24-41، لوقا 9:22-13، يوحنا 6:6.
فمن يكون هذاالشخص الذى قال عنه بطرس "يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيء" (يوحنا 17:21)؟ نعم من يكون سوى الله؟*


----------



## ToMa (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*(6) تابع: ثانياً المسيح له الصفات الإلهية*

*(6) تابع: ثانياً المسيح له الصفات الإلهية*​
*3- كلى التواجد:
فهو لا يخلو منه زمان كقوله لتلاميذه "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 20:28).
ولا يخلو منه مكان "لأنه حيثما اجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" متى 20:18) 

4- سرمدى:
فهو أزلى: "فى البدء كان الكلمة" (يوحنا 1:1) وهذا معناه أنه عندما ابتدأ أن يكون وجود شيء، لا يقول الوحى إن "الكلمة" وُجد أو بداً، بل كان". مما يعنى أنه قبل البدء أو بتعبير آخر هو أزلى أو كما قال له المجد عن نفسه "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 58:8).
وهو أبدى: "كنت ميتاً وها أنا حى إلى الأبد الآبدين" (رؤيا 18:1).
لذلك يرد عنه أيضاً فى رؤيا 8:1 هذا القول العجيب "الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى".

5- لا يتغير:
يخاطبه الله بالقول "السموات هى عمل يديك، هى تبيد ولكن أنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى.. فتتغير. ولكن أنت أنت" (عبرانيين 11:1، 12).
ويقول عنه الروح القدس "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عبرانيين 8:1)*


----------

